# Wiring problems



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Below is my track.
I have Digitrax DS 100 DCC.
The turnouts are Fast Tracks and the frogs are isolated.
I have the inside loop wired and running.
The left side of the outer loop up to the turnouts is wired.
The problem is that when I wire the either of the straight sections (top 2 or bottom 1) after the turnouts I get a short.

With the drop downs disconnected I can find no short in the track. I used my meter to check.
I have double checked and all the red wires are on one side and all the white wires are on the other.

Any ideas??????


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Sounds like it has to be in one or more of the drops. You stated with the drops disconnected no short. I see no reason in your plan that there would be a short.
Somewhere somehow one or more of the drops are crossed. I know you checked the drops but
that is probably where the problem is. Maybe connect 1 drop at a time till you detect a short. Thats my idea.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Found the problem.
One of the turnouts I built I did not file a break the PCB tie between the frog rails.

All fixed.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Ahhh, what I suggested in the other forum.
Good find.


----------

